# 2 kings 10 and 20 pounds



## D.O.A FREAK (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats!:letsdrink


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

nice kings!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sweet!! Good work


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

nice fish but they don't look10 and 20 pounds,but i may be wrong.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

NICE CATcH.. Not 20 pounds, But still very nice. Congrats


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Bet they were fun to fight! Nice pics!

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice kings!


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

nice fish.....:clap:clap


----------

